# Cigar Tasting At Famous Smoke Shop



## Steph (May 23, 2006)

If you are in the Lehigh Valley Area you should come and try the only 100% organically-grown premium cigars available today!

Directions available here:



1100 Conroy Place 
Easton, PA 18040 
Phone: 610-559-8800


----------

